# Dinamica Plus ECAM370.95.T vs Dinamica Plus ECAM370.85.SB - What is the difference?



## PeterDK (Nov 12, 2020)

Hi

I'm considering getting a full automatic espresso machine. I have been looking at Delonghi. I cannot figure out what the difference is between Dinamica Plus ECAM370.95.T and Dinamica Plus ECAM370.85.SB - hope you can help me?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I would give Delonghi a call I think!


----------



## Cjdp666 (May 11, 2021)

PeterDK said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm considering getting a full automatic espresso machine. I have been looking at Delonghi. I cannot figure out what the difference is between Dinamica Plus ECAM370.95.T and Dinamica Plus ECAM370.85.SB - hope you can help me?


 ECAM370.95.T is in titanium

ECAM370.85.SB is in silver/black


----------



## shortfry (Mar 24, 2021)

I have the 85, can't comment on the difference but i can say its a good machine for someone that likes good coffee but doesn't have the knowledge or time for a manual machine.

The feature of making a cup from your phone is a gimmick for me though so a cheaper option would be just as good.


----------

